# Need suggestions



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I am wanting to buy a livestock blower and a very light weight trim stand since we will be showing a lot now. The stand pictured is the one we have now and is about 100lbs. Not to mention we are using a shop vac for a blower lol  if you have any recommendations for a good place to get either of these for a really good price, please let me know! I will sell my stand and use that money for a new one, but we really need a new blower. Thanks!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know Circuiteer makes blowers. Have you checked on Craigslist to see if anyone is making stands? The only lightweight ones I know of are the aluminum ones that are expensive.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Why don't you add wheels to one end of the stand? If i were closer I'd buy it lol. 

We like the sydell stands and circuiteer dryers. There is another brand, from sullivans, that makes a nice dryer


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I guess we could add wheels, not sure how to do that lol. The blower from Sullivan's is $349 I believe. Maybe more, which is something i definitely don't have


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd look into wheels for the front... something that might be put on a wagon? Training wheels maybe? 

I'd try looking at the specs on sullivans and find a compareable dog dryer. I had looked a few before I was given a dryer for farn sitting. Its all the same concept... look at HP and if its two speed... I prefer two speed.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Sometimes Sullivan's sell used blowers that are reduced in price... Not sure how much though. Craigslist will also sometimes have blowers in their listings


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You could also try to contact your local 4-H/FFA and see if they have a member that is ending their show career and has supplies for sale.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I just ended my local ffa lol, I know all the Ag teachers and they don't have anything. But I think I may have to just spend the money on something good


----------



## RoseBoerGoats (Oct 17, 2013)

If you look on PetEdge, they are decently priced.

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...ppid=PEDM_WEBSHOP_TR&wec-locale=en_US&cm=4086

I have this one in purple and loooove it. I use it for the dogs, goats, and horses! A little pricey but I had saved up quite some time for it lol.

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...2&view=grid&wec-locale=en_US&filter=Brand=K-9


----------



## RobinS (Nov 16, 2013)

*Blower for sale*

 Hi, I am in the Austin area- my daughter used to show in HS. She has moved out and moved on - but I do still have her blower an Elite Show Supply, Elite 2. We got it used, bought a brand new hose and extra filter for it. It works great still. I'll sell it for $150.


----------



## RobinS (Nov 16, 2013)

Elite Show Supply Elite II Blower for sale- 
Look for it on Austin Craigslist.


----------

